# Best Plants for...



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to lower NitrAtes

I have read Anacharis are good for reducing this problem.

What I want to know is:

Which plants work best for reducing NitrAtes? 

I would like a few types to pick from. Lighting may be an issue so low to medium light plants. There will be no way I will be able to provide high lighting.

Which plants work best for increasing oxygen?

This is for a 55.

Thanks alot


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

The same plants that would be good for reducing nitrates are the same plants that would be good for producing O2. Nitrates are consumed and O2 produced when a plant grows. Now, as for plants, any kind of hornwort or elodea or anachris will do just fine under low lighting and produce your desired effects. The best place to get really hardy plants that will work in your water would probably be any local pond. I've found a bunch of anachris and hornwort near me and i have been growing them ever since. Also, java fern look nice and will grow anywhere, practically.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hygrophilia sp.
Wisteria
Fastest growing plants you will find that aren't considered nusiance plants.


----------

